# Hello from Australia



## The28thMouse (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi guys, my name is Keish and I live in Brisbane QLD Australia. I work as a Web Developer, love art, and play nerdy card games. ^^

I've owned pet rats for 10 years and have been breeding them for 5 years. I've owned mice on and off during this time, most often they have been rescue cases. But over the last year I have really fell in love with the mice at the local rat & mouse shows. With the very kind help & advice of 2 Brisbane mouse breeders, I have acquired my first breeding quality mice, and have opened my mousery called The 28th Mouse. I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to the website or not LOL. My first mousey litter was born 2 days ago and I have another due any day now, I'm very excited. 

I was disheartened to see that the mouse community in Australia is inactive to almost nonexistent.. I always found with my rats that the best way to learn is through posting on rat forums, so I came over to this forum to talk about meece, share meece pictures, and learn as much as I can from you all. It's very cool to see a forum dedicated solely to mouse breeding!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Keish.
Welcome.
Hope you enjoy your time at the forum.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Well hello again! Good to see you took my "advice"


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello there!


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

MojoMouse said:


> Hello there!


I found her!! I did say she was floating round here


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Keish.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I love your website it is full of information. And I agree with you about using Wood shavings, because I use them


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## The28thMouse (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the welcomes! I'm so happy there's an active mouse forum LOL


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------

